# Weight range for 12 week male



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I'm sure there are weight charts that give the ideal weight...just wanted to add that my female golden was 29lbs at 12 weeks!! She had the biggest belly and was bloomin' huge (we picked her up from the breeders at 12weeks) She has turned out to be within the standard size and weight for a golden so I would'nt worry too much, even the porkiest puppy will level out to a normal weight!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Target weights" are one pound for every week of age, plus one. I believe that it would be appropriate to allow one or two pounds above that is the dog is out of parents who are over the standard and you have a fair idea of how large the puppy will be. It is extremely important that growing pups be kept lean, as it is paramount to helping minimize the possibility of bone growth problems.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Hello! My Ollie's weight at 12th week was 16lbs. My breeder told me to watch out for his weight due to some problems associated with gaining too much weight too soon. 

One of the most knowledgeable people on this forum (Pointgold...who else?) gave me this URL, which I try to follow as Ollie's growth chart. It gives you a lot of information as to how much weight is healthy for your pup. But again, if the pup goes out of the range, I won't worry about it too much either. My Cody was a big pup from the very beginning...and he never had any joint problems. But it doesn't hurt to follow something that's been proven to be good for your pup 

http://www.goldenretriever.lv/rhonda_slow_grow.htm


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

lalala said:


> Hello! My Ollie's weight at 12th week was 16lbs. My breeder told me to watch out for his weight due to some problems associated with gaining too much weight too soon.
> 
> One of the most knowledgeable people on this forum (Pointgold...who else?) gave me this URL, which I try to follow as Ollie's growth chart. It gives you a lot of information as to how much weight is healthy for your pup. But again, if the pup goes out of the range, I won't worry about it too much either. My Cody was a big pup from the very beginning...and he never had any joint problems. But it doesn't hurt to follow something that's been proven to be good for your pup
> 
> http://www.goldenretriever.lv/rhonda_slow_grow.htm


 
Great information! Thank you! 
It looks like I may need to cut back on the amount of food I'm feeding him. :uhoh:


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I also followed the slow growth plan with Maddie, from the suggestions of knowledgeable people on the forum. I think it's worked great for Maddie, she's 5 months old and she gained weight gradually. How much food does he eat?


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

marieb said:


> I also followed the slow growth plan with Maddie, from the suggestions of knowledgeable people on the forum. I think it's worked great for Maddie, she's 5 months old and she gained weight gradually. How much food does he eat?


 
I'm feeding him 3/4 C 3x/day ProPlan large breed puppy. According to the correct feeding amount on their website, I am overfeeding him. :doh:

Now, who wants to tell him I'm going to cut back on his food?!!! He thinks I'm starving him now!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I've never been able to feed the amount suggested on the bag for any food. I've always fed less. I'd take a couple of days and gradually cut back his food instead of making too drastic of a change. 

Keeping their weight in check seems to be a constant battle in our house.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

twogoldenboys said:


> I'm feeding him 3/4 C 3x/day ProPlan large breed puppy. According to the correct feeding amount on their website, I am overfeeding him. :doh:
> 
> Now, who wants to tell him I'm going to cut back on his food?!!! He thinks I'm starving him now!


Oh no lol! I have heard people on the forum talking about putting canned green beans in their dog's food when they reduce the amount of food. I don't know if that would be ok with a puppy? Maybe someone will chime in ...


----------



## Blackie6 (Dec 28, 2007)

Kasey just went to the vet yesterday. He is starting his 13th week and weighed in at 21 1/2 pounds. Had my DH ask about food (I had to work) since he is getting about 3/4 cup/3 times a day. I wasn't sure if that was enough or maybe too much. Vet said it's fine. We're wondering if we should have named him Porky, Hoover or Piglet. He will eat ANYTHING. He grabs grass, dirt, sticks, even fuzz on the floor. Our new family ritual is to follow him around and open his mouth to pull stuff out. As much as we think his area is puppy proof, it's not! We don't know how he finds the stuff he does and how quickly he gets into it. His big paws now can reach the table and couch. I have to say though the biting has gotten much better now (no longer warning people to sign medical waivers that he can possibly gnaw/chew their arms and legs up to the first joint, LOL) and he is such a sweetie at times & loves having his belly rubbed.:


----------

